# "Unfortunately, Uber has stopped."



## Jonny Positive (Jan 2, 2015)

I plan on using the Uber rider app tonight to try the system as a rider. Every time I try to load the pax app, I get the message, ""Unfortunately, Uber has stopped." I have cleared the data and the cache, downloaded and installed the most recent version, and still get the same message.

Has anyone else ever seen this and, if so, found a solution?

I sent a message to Uber support on the matter, but no response yet.


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Is your phone rooted? The only thing I can think of, is to remove ALL downloaded apps, one at a time until you find the offender. Or, if you are rooted, make a nandroid backup, wipe the phone and try with a clean slate. Then, install all your apps again. I realize that this is probably more effort than its worth.


----------



## Jonny Positive (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks fargoaz, phone is not rooted. I've brought the issue to uber support for help.


----------



## Ron U. (Aug 3, 2015)

Jonny Positive said:


> I plan on using the Uber rider app tonight to try the system as a rider. Every time I try to load the pax app, I get the message, ""Unfortunately, Uber has stopped." I have cleared the data and the cache, downloaded and installed the most recent version, and still get the same message.
> 
> Has anyone else ever seen this and, if so, found a solution?
> 
> I sent a message to Uber support on the matter, but no response yet.


I am having the same problem. Did you find the solution?


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Don't forgot to load your free $$ ride coupon


----------

